# Which car are you most looking forward to in 2016?



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

As we are about to say goodbye to 2015 and welcome in the new year, I have conducted this poll of what I think will be 10 of the most anticipated cars that will hit showrooms next year and cars that I have featured as car of the day in 2015, I have tried to keep it as broad as possible from your family car, performance car, luxury car and SUV. But as with these polls only 10 are permitted so if a car you are looking forward to in 2016 is not featured then please feel free to mention it and tell us all which particular car you like and why you are looking forward to it. Happy new year to you all.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

M2 only one to interest me tbh


----------



## Ashley1995 (Oct 25, 2015)

Focus RS for me, because my boss has one on order so looking forward to going for a hoon when it arrives,


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

M2 for me. I would have said the Focus RS but I haven't been blown away with it's looks - not very 'RS' like IMO.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

The new NSX for me, i am fascinated by the whole hybrid technology and the future of the car, it's an exciting time.

The M2 will be epic no doubt but i prefer the M4


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

Voted For the M2. Looking forward to the F-Pace.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Between the f pace, m2 and focus rs ..... I've just see a production spec one on the m42 and it looks very nice. I've already seen the focus rs so I guess I'll go with the m2 as well.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I know there's a fairly broad range of cars in the poll, but how did a Fiat Tipo get into it? :lol:

Probably the NSX for


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

honda nsx coupe for me


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

none of them doing it for me


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Clancy said:


> none of them doing it for me


Any car not listed that you care to mention that you are looking forward to in 2016?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Any car not listed that you care to mention that you are looking forward to in 2016?


Everything seems a bit too same for me, probably the only thing I'd really like to see in the flesh and see what it drives like is that fiat thing you posted the other week, the mx5 based one ? Can't remember what it's called but looked interesting


----------



## Top Gear Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

New UK speck Mustang. That is all.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Clancy said:


> Everything seems a bit too same for me, probably the only thing I'd really like to see in the flesh and see what it drives like is that fiat thing you posted the other week, the mx5 based one ? Can't remember what it's called but looked interesting


You mean this cute little thing, the Fiat 124 Spider.:thumb:


----------



## 7Aero (Jan 5, 2014)

Giulia. By a country mile.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> You mean this cute little thing, the Fiat 124 Spider.:thumb:
> 
> View attachment 44744


That's the one, want to see one in the flesh


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

The Citroen Ds9 Metropolis, that is 'supposedly' going to be in production.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Honda NSX.

By a country mile


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

The one I've on order. :driver:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Dal3D said:


> The one I've on order. :driver:


Honda NSX?!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dal3D said:


> The one I've on order. :driver:


Me too


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

7Aero said:


> Giulia. By a country mile.


I work in the factory that produces the gearboxes for these. My god they are an awesome piece of kit


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Alfa for me. Seen the F Pace already in person. Looks worse than in pictures. Too fat and bulbous with a cheap interior that feels genuinely tinny


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Ford Edge, nice piece of kit just placed above the Kuga.
And of course the Ford Mustang for the UK.


----------



## jag1 (Jan 24, 2010)

M2 for me but interest in Jaguar suv too


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

new Kia Optima of course!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Out of that lot? Gotta be the NSX.


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

BMW M2 for me, if its anything like the 1M then you would not lose any money on it, so would be a great investment too.


----------



## addzSE (Feb 4, 2012)

Only the NSX for me


----------



## forge197 (Apr 16, 2006)

Alfa looking forward to seeing and hearing it, in the teaser video it sounds awesome and I've never had an Alfa though maybe this could be the one.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I like most of them. But I'm most looking forward to changing my own car this year on a more modest budget. 6-8k maybe.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

President Swirl said:


> I like most of them. But I'm most looking forward to changing my own car this year on a more modest budget. 6-8k maybe.


What car you thinking of getting fella? If you had a bigger budget, what car would you get from this poll?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Surprised to see the Focus RS winning. 

The Aston Martin DB11 should be on the list and winning though. 

I've voted for the M2. That car should be special. It better be

A couple of things should have been better, but I think they are keeping a gap to the M4.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Surprised to see the Focus RS winning.
> 
> The Aston Martin DB11 should be on the list and winning though.
> 
> ...


I guess it's a more affordable entry to the M range and the fact that it shares quite a few components from the M3 and M4 should make the M2 an exciting proposition.what couple of things should have been better Kerr?


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Being a Ford guy, it's the Focus Rs for me. I'm pretty confident it's going to be an epic car! I'd love to see it on Top Gear competing against it's rivals


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi Soul Boy. Real world, the golf. Dream, the NSX. I would like to get either an E90 330i M-sport, or a MK5 golf R32. A trip to Canada later this year may reduce the budget somewhat!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

President Swirl said:


> Hi Soul Boy. Real world, the golf. Dream, the NSX. I would like to get either an E90 330i M-sport, or a MK5 golf R32. A trip to Canada later this year may reduce the budget somewhat!


All cars you mentioned are great, good luck in your find and please post the vehicle when you get it, enjoy your trip to Canada.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Voted for the Alfa Giulia.......It looks beautiful & will be a good alternative for the other premium brand saloons


----------

